# Turned Screwdrivers....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I made these for a couple Christmas gifts for the guys at work. I used the Rockler kits which I much prefer over the PSI ones. I used some 2 inch cherry stock and the finish is rubbed out poly. Thanks for looking!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Bud

But I don't see the gift box, LOL


=============


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Corey nice job. They will make great gifts.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! Bob, that is right .. no gift box. No time for that right now and the way my luck has been lately they would end up in the fireplace  

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Nice job Corey and the pictures look real good too. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Corey. Lucky guys at work.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job Corey, I wish I was working with you!

Rolf


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Buddy I must say those are beauties. Whoever gets them will cherish them I am sure.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!

corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are long past the point when you should have bought a branding iron like Bj, work like that deserves to have the makers' name imprinted for posterity, don't hesitate Corey, place an order NOW!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Harry. So many other things I want and need that keeps getting slid down the list  

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful work on the screwdrivers Corey. Those are gifts that should be treasured by anyone.


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Corey, 

When you make mine could you bore the handle for bit storage, either a screwed on wooden cap or brass plug would be fine  

Nice job, makes me wish I had my unimat still!

Kristin


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. The storage idea I have given thought to in the past but there isn't a lot of room after drilling for the double ended bits 

Corey


----------

